# 210 Gallon Aquarium FOR SALE



## caroline1114

I have a brand new All-Glass Aquarium 210 gallon reef-ready tank with Mega-flow overflows. The tank is 72"L x 24"W x 29"H. Comes with brand new black pine stand (72x24), glass tops, mega overflows and plumbing kit. I'm asking $900 for it. I paid over $1300 for it. Everything is brand new, never opened, in its original packaging.

I also have All-Glass Aquarium Mega Flow Model 4 sump filter (for this tank) that I paid $600 for. The sump filter is brand new, never opened, in its original packaging.
Price of the filter alone is $450. If purchased together I will sell both the aquarium and the sump filter for $1300. I paid $1900 for everything.

For any questions (additional information or pictures) please email me at [email protected]
This is pick up only I live in Chicago Illinois.


----------



## Raimond

Where are you located?


----------



## caroline1114

I'm located in Chicago Illinois


----------



## Raimond

Too far for me.
Best of luck selling it.


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome to the forum. It is nice to have you here with us. Have a great day. To far for me to get this great deal.


----------

